# penwizard for kitless?



## watch_art (Jul 20, 2012)

Wondering if anybody has tried doing anything with their penwizard on a kitless pen?  I've got some ideas I need to work out for my own jig/setup.  Just curious though what everybody thinks/knows.  
It looks like it can only take pens on tubes.


----------



## trapper (Jul 20, 2012)

*jig idea*

maybe make up an alluminium sleeve that fits inside the blank and mount it on a single ended mandrel supported by a revolving centre if you can actually mount the rc on the machine just an idea sadly i've got no "wizard" only one source here in the uk a x2 + the price.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 20, 2012)

You should be able to make bushings to fit any size hole drilled in wood.  I make them all the time from things like corian or delrin to mount on my CNC and should be no diffferent for a pen wizard.  No need for a tube.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Watch Art,
I've modified my Pen Wizard to accept anything from 3mm-100mm (1/8"-4") diameter, for the small stuff I mounted a 3/8" drill chuck and for larger stuff I raised the base that mounts the motor either Dremel or laminate trimmer. In other words it is only limited by the imagination.
Kryn


----------



## watch_art (Jul 20, 2012)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> Hi Watch Art,
> I've modified my Pen Wizard to accept anything from 3mm-100mm (1/8"-4") diameter, for the small stuff I mounted a 3/8" drill chuck and for larger stuff I raised the base that mounts the motor either Dremel or laminate trimmer. In other words it is only limited by the imagination.
> Kryn




I'd like to see a picture if you don't mind.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 21, 2012)

Once I get a camera I'll do it, if I can work out how to do it???
The drive end was bought from Beall's (a spare parts) threaded with5/16 UNF an adaptor made 5/16x3/8 UNF to match the chuck. The end with the point was changed for another Beall spare part and set up with an inverted V to take various ends, have done a couple of lace bobbins on it.
Also set up with lower gearing.


----------

